# Light oil, dark oil, or black?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am looking at possibly ordering a custom saddle, and I am looking for opinions on colors for my mare. My choices are natural light, honey, chestnut, chocolate, or black.

I am not sure what honey is, but here is my mare in dark oil (chocolate):









Here is my mare in black tack:

















Here is my mare in a lighter oil saddle:









Even lighter (not a great picture though):









I am personally leaning towards black since we show western dressage, and I just love how classy black looks. But would love to hear what other people think.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Even though I like black tack, I think she looks really good in the dark oil, or mahogany. The black looks good too though. I really don't like the light oil on her but it is a pretty saddle.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't much care for light oil in general. Really in my mind it is between the darker oil and the black. 

This is what their honey looks like, which I do like too:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the dark oil on her...


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Since you will be dealing with a custom saddle maker, ask for swaths of each leather color so that you know _exactly_ what you will end up with. Or possibly ask to see actual saddles in each color. 

When it comes to color, pick what you like-scan your eyes across all the colors and let your eyes come back to the one that really attracts you. Don't go for the latest "style" color, who can afford to replace saddles every other year just to stay in style? I sure can't! 

You may have this saddle for decades and you probably will go through several different color horses in that time period. The color of the horse vs saddle is probably the _least _important aspect of choosing a saddle. The pad color will be much more important.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Black isn't a good resale color. My preference is the dark oil antique but it's not around on the newer saddles. This particular finish always rejuvenates well after a soaping with Feibing's yellow paste. Today's finishes are more like a paint, on the surface, not a penetrating dye. This is something to talk to the saddlemaker about. He/she may do the dying or order it done.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the dark oil looks best with your mare's coloring, more of a blend vs contrast. Then again I'm an Arabian person so dark oil never goes out of style.


----------



## Nalilll97 (Jan 20, 2016)

Definitely that dark oil!


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dark oil!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshade (Jul 23, 2014)

Personally I think the black tack is a bit too harsh for her coat color, and the light color tack dulls her coat color down. So I think definitely the dark oil!!! I think the dark oil really compliments her. She looks very beautiful and professional in it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

My huntseat tack is dark oil, and I do like it on her.




























Dark oil would probably be easier to resell too... Hmm...

Good thing I have to wait until one of my saddles sells to make a final decision on this one.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep in mind what a custom saddle will cost. It may fit this horse well but what about the next horse? A custom will have a rawhide wrapped tree which bumps the weight up to 35lbs or more. A saddle with a Ralide tree is usually just under 30lbs. If going with a Ralide, no point is going custom. A custom will cost $3500+ and it depends on who makes it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Keep in mind what a custom saddle will cost. It may fit this horse well but what about the next horse? A custom will have a rawhide wrapped tree which bumps the weight up to 35lbs or more. A saddle with a Ralide tree is usually just under 30lbs. If going with a Ralide, no point is going custom. A custom will cost $3500+ and it depends on who makes it.


I am not sure I understand your point? I am looking for a saddle that fits this horse well, not really concerned about the next one when I can't even ride my current one...


----------

